

Tegra K1 Glass Fracture Demo [video] - rinesh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGPK__0Vnz0

======
IgorPartola
And apparently Acer is about to ship a Chromebook with the K-1 as the graphics
card: [http://gizmodo.com/acer-chromebook-13-hands-on-gaming-
guts-i...](http://gizmodo.com/acer-chromebook-13-hands-on-gaming-guts-in-a-
chromeboo-1619231489)

------
Mithaldu
Mildly related, in comparison an example of what a desktop gpu can do:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i8...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i8hSZGTXTx8#t=214)
(warning, loud)

~~~
3rd3
Quite impressive. Here is a blog post about the techniques used in this demo:
[http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/category/compute-
shader/](http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/category/compute-shader/)

------
lttlrck
For me it would be have been more interesting to see one object shot at
multiple times from different angles and velocities.

------
josh-wrale
Looks good, but some of the physics are off. The objects aren't sliding or
tipping upon impact.

------
TorKlingberg
The interesting part here is that this in on a mobile SoC, not a desktop GPU.

